# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Руководство по ругательствам

## Alex

*Руководство по ругательствам и не только -* Специально для Астериксс 


«Люди ругаются веками и это практически универсальный лингвистический феномен. Ругательства вызывают отклик в эмоциональных центрах правого полушария, что довольно интересно, так как обычно речь относится к левому полушарию» — поясняет Ричард Стефенс из Университета Keele в Англии.

Если осталось желание по поводу ругательств, то в помощь 
    Ругательства на 15 языках. Карманный словарь-разговорник. Его при желании можно найти здесь или в другом месте.

Но что делать, если на ум приходят нецензурные слова? 
Отвечает протоиерей Константин ОСТРОВСКИЙ, настоятель Успенского храма города Красногорска Московской области, благочинный церквей Красногорского округа Московской епархии:




> – Всем нам, кроме совершенных святых, время от времени приходит на ум много чего греховного или просто суетного. Возникает оно отчасти от внешних впечатлений, а отчасти из нашего же сердца, «ибо из сердца исходят злые помыслы» (Мф. 15, 19).
> 
> Когда помыслы возникают из сердца, их нужно отгонять молитвой и волевым усилием (по мере сил). Удивляться нашествию помыслов не стоит, это так же наивно, как наивно, ступив в глубокую лужу, удивляться, что промочил обувь. Тем более не следует смущаться, то есть предаваться самоугрызениям, мол, как это мне (подразумевается: такому хорошему) могут приходить такие плохие помыслы (ах, даже мат!). Смущение происходит от неведения своей глубинной греховности, оно только мешает покаянию, его нужно отгонять благодарением Богу за то, что Он открывает нам наши грехи, и исповеданием Ему своей веры в Его бесконечную любовь и милосердие.
> 
> На самом деле, надо не удивляться тому, что у нас бывают греховные помыслы, а радоваться тому, что у нас кроме греховных помыслов еще что-то есть. Если бы Господь не удерживал зло, которое накопилось в нашем сердце, то оно нас совершенно захлестнуло бы, и мы даже не смогли бы вспомнить о Боге и о молитве. Такой вечный кошмар ожидает нераскаянных грешников после Страшного суда.
> 
> Окружающий мир тоже возбуждает в нас различные помыслы. Что делать? Совсем удалиться от мира — удел немногих избранных. Для людей, живущих среди мира, невозможно не подвергаться его воздействию. И не всегда от нас зависит, с кем общаться, какие книги читать, пользоваться интернетом или нет и т. д. Но что от нас не зависит, за то с нас и не спросится. Хотя душа все равно оскверняется греховными впечатлениями, пусть даже и невольно полученными, но в этом случае можно с дерзновением надеяться, что Господь очистит душу и сохранит ее от вреда. А если мы по своей воле смотрим непристойные фильмы, или посещаем греховные сайты, или праздно проводим время с праздными людьми, то лучше больше так не делать. Если же нет сил побороть свои дурные привычки, то нужно каяться, благодушно терпеть скорби и не осуждать подобных нам грешников.

----------


## Sanych

Учитесь говорить правильно 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

